# matterhorn



## Adkpk (Dec 15, 2006)

Just found rep points in my cp. Huh, didn't know I was getting those, thanks guys. 

Here's a few pics of skiing in Switzerland. That's the Matterhorn in the background. Mind you I am not a rich man and don't want anybody to assume I am.(ie: skiing in Switzerland) If your desire is strong enough you'll find a way to do anything you want. I was spending about $100. a day there. Then I would move on to lay low for a while to get back to more reasonable budget. 








My gf is taking the pics. They are scanned photos. This is from the train that takes you to the top of the mountain.






Here's me. 







Once I get to know a slope I like to do a straight down no stops and follow the straightest line I can handle. Well, on this particular run, my ski simply vibrated off at like 60. I had plenty of time to lay out the fall. I don't have it on film but I just want to say after how ever many feet I rolled tumbled and slid, I love to ski . Anybody ever have any good falls on skis? Or good skiing stories?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Dec 18, 2006)

Great pics. I'm jealous. It's been 6 years since I'm been on a mountain.

I think anybody that has ever strapped on a pair of skis and pointed them downhill has a wipe-out story. I can remember the first time I decided to go off train in some power I found a buried log the hard way. The front of my skis jammed under it and I went airborne head first. Luckily, I wasn't hurt but it took me 30 minutes to climb back up to retrieve the skis from where I finally stopped. I stuck to the trails for the rest of that trip.


----------

